# Good ebony aldra



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

**** off

Taken me ages to log on
Love you all

But not prepared to go through this

Aldra


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

What has happened?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just got my office back from the painters, took me a while to set up all systems, but finally made it.
4 days off line, getting withdrawal symptoms  

whats up Aldra. my love.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Leave me

I'm realy upset

I need to log on every time

That's fine

But mostly it doesn't work 

I'm not happy
Aldra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "aldra"
> Leave me
> 
> I'm realy upset
> ...


You must be using Internet Explorer 11?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sandra what has happened there is no proble here !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is this on your iPad Sandra. Tell us more and the good people on here will fix it for you.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hate to see you so upset Aldra.
All is OK on my tablet.
Hope Barry or someone can soon sort you out.
Sounds like you need a hug. 

Cazzie


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

I have this problem too when using my iPad.
Most infuriating! :evil: 
Sympathy Sandra.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Wilmannie said:


> I have this problem too when using my iPad.
> Most infuriating! :evil:
> Sympathy Sandra.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


Android or Windows? :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

greygit.... iPad. iOS 8.1.3 ??


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont have an iPad but this thread shows others are having similar problems with Safari 6 and websites that have autocomplete set to off somewhere in the site. https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4187631?start=15&tstart=0

The last post says its been fixed but no responses yet.

I would just try another browser like Chrome.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe it's something on the IPad

I use safari

But each time I have to log on, sometimes takes longer than others

But it's so annoying cos I like to pop in and out

And catch up with everyone

Which means I'm constantly having to log in

Aldra


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

I use safari and have not had any trouble. Haven't updated yet to 8 as if it ain't broke don't fix it. Do you have the password save facility enabled? Go to Settings/Safari/Passwords and Autofill. Make sure Names and Passwords is checked. Then when you register on a website you should get a pop up that asks you if you want the password to be saved. Click yes, and then when you visit in future you should be automatically logged in. Hope this help.

Otherwise I don't know, could be all the work that is being done in the website at the moment quarrelling with Apple and will maybe sort itself out when the work is finished?

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Sandra,

I'm on 8.1.3 and using Safari with no problem saving the login details.

Have you got the site saved as an Icon on your home screen?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sandra

I can be no real help ...except to say I have had the same problem recently with Internet Explorer on my PC and I can share your annoyance with it ...having to log in each visit was really peeing me off. 

But... I have just fixed it by removing and then re installing the web browser ( safari in your case). Now it works as it always did ...it remembers me.

I am wondering if this remedy is a possibility for you on your Apple device? Maybe one of the Apple gurus on here will comment.


Best of Luck 


Mike


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

No problems here either.
I use iPad and 2 different Macs with Safari 8.03 and haven't any problems.

Richard.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Bill,
I'm having the same problem as Sandra and having to log in every time I want to access MHF on my iPad. (and always have)
How do I get the MHF icon on my home screen? ATM I access MHF from saved favourites.
No problem on my MAC pc, just click on saved favourites and I have instant log in
Rgds Mel.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

> Hi Bill,
> I'm having the same problem as Sandra and having to log in every time I want to access MHF on my iPad. (and always have)
> How do I get the MHF icon on my home screen? ATM I access MHF from saved favourites.
> No problem on my MAC pc, just click on saved favourites and I have instant log in
> Rgds Mel.


Access MHF on you iPad.

On the bar at the top 'click on the icon that has a rectangle with an upward facing arrow.

This will take you to some choices, one of which is 'Add to home screen'. 'Click' on this then on 'Add'.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have the icon on the home screen

Takes me straight to MHF page

Which invites me register 8O 

Every single time  

Aldra


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Chris,
I followed your instructions and now have an MHF icon on my home screen, if I then go to another website and then return to MHF or close MHF down I then have to re log in the same as Sandra, it is a bit inconvenient as it deters you from just dipping in and out.
Rgds Mel


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Remove the original link on your home screen. Make sure that you are signed in and have selected either "remember me" or "keep me signed in" when you do sign in. Then click add to your home screen, you should then be able to click in the icon at any time and go straight into MHF. 
Just checked and worked fine in my iPad. 

Jan


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sandra have you got tablet set to clear history after each visit or to not store cookies both of these would mean you having to log in each visit. Well it does on my PC and cheap tablet :roll: 
Sue


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks jan,
Just did all that I even deleted from my saved favourites and bookmarks so there was no sign of MHz on my iPad.
Logged in and could not see any sign of "remember me" or "keep me signed in" needless to say when I saved to home screen had the same problem...needs me to re log in on every visit 😡


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not having any problems staying signed in on my iPad, Mac or iPhone, but I can't remember what I had to do to stay signed in so can't help with that, I'm afraid. 


Chris


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Check in your system settings that you gave save or remember passwords switched on. Otherwise dn't help but there must fe a setting somewhere that we have set differently from each other and can't think what.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

To get rid of your old Icon just keep you finger on an Icon till they all "wobble".

To delete just press on the X on top left hand of Icon.You can also rearrange the Icons in this mode.

Press the big button at the bottom when you are happy, to stop the "wobble".

To create a new Icon, as has been previously said, just go via Safari to MHF and log in. Answer yes to save the settings. Go to where your normal MHF page for browsing.

Now create an Icon from that page by pressing on the box with an upward arrow, which is at the top or bottom of the screen. Press on the box with a + (add to home screen) and then press add.

Find your new Icon and try it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Exhausted today

Will try again tomorrow

Some sort of message came up from MHF that my cookies may be corrupted 

Perish the thought

I pressed the appropriate button and it came up with error warnings

I think I've outstayed my welcome :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Bill, have done all that you suggest and still no joy, I never seem to get any "remember me" or "save settings" instructions showing anywhere. 
I'm now wondering if I was logged on to MHF on my MAC pc whilst trying to sort on my iPad. I'll check and try again.
Mel.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey hey

It recognised me :lol: 

I didn't need to register

Maybe my cookies were corrupted 

And the error warnings were eureka :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I was going to ask if there is a problem with the cookies, I had the same problem with my laptop and Tesco banking website, everytime i logged on they wouldn't let me log on without a security code being text to me, when I contacted them they said it was because I had set my laptop to clear the cookies when I logged off and their systems couldn't recognise my computer.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I was going to post last night that mine was fine. I usually click on the icon on my iPad and I go straight in without log-in. Didn't do it as something happened. It was ok again this morning.

I don't believe it!! I've done it three times tonight and each time I've had to sign in with user name and password. Luckily I remembered my password. It's been so long. Amazon is the same! The one thing that is different is that the very top Of the screen is black where it was always blue!!!

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Sandra. I now know how you felt last night!! 

I'm used to getting in using the icon, hitting the discussion, enter forums and I'm there!

Now I have to log in, remember to cancel the capital letter for old tart may sure it doesn't put a space between the two words before I go on to password!!!

I don't think I'll be on here as often if this continues!

Val


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Obviously a short reprieve 8O 

Back to Havig to register everytime today  

Aldra


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

This is ridiculous. I got notification, of your post, Sandra, so clicked on to go to it. No. I could see the post but couldn't reply. I had to sign in etc and then find your post on the forum.

I haven't done any updates on the iPad so goodness knows what has happened!!

I give up. I'm off to bed!

Val


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Still the same here, have to re log on every time I need access to MHF, It's a REAL PAIN IN THE ARSE!!


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I thoroughly agree. I went to answer your post but had to log in first. Then when I'd logged in it takes you back to forums so had to find the topic!!!

I've put a post on Early Birds 2 about it. I think it's a bigger problem and not just this site. AND in the middle of writing this I've had one of those phone calls where when you've picked up the receiver you hear a click at the other end!!!

Val


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

In case it looks as if the MHF world is falling apart, I am not trying to be smug but to date I have no problems.
I am using Windows 8.1 and I.E plus Google Chrome.
SpyBot and Ccleaner get quite frequent use and the Windows Defender looks after Viruii.
I use all of those things after forking out too many large sums of money to get others to sort out the nasties I used to get.
My heart absolutely goes out to Sandra and any others whose level of frustration boils over; I have been there too often in the past.
There may be hope on the horizon, for the site will be switched off for a while, while our friends over the ocean try to bring the MHF site up to date.
Lets wait a couple of days before throwing anything out of the window. There could be new glitches on the immediate horizon so patience maybe the word for a short while.

Alan


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Alan
As I said in my post today in Early Birds. I don't think it is a problem with this site. I cannot use the icon to go into any of my regular sites. I have to log in and put the password for them all. It will not even remember log in details. 

Very frustrating!

Val


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I think you may have done this already ...but if not check it out

(it may pay to clear all too and start afresh)

p.s love his accent!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry Sandra, It's been 4 days now and i have kept hoping that it might become apparent, or that somehow I might sue it. :? 

But no, please, please explain 'Good ebony aldra'?

Oh!  Is it your password?  


Chris


Edit: sue = sus Bl**dy auto-correction!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Tried to follow your video instructions spykal but I don't have an option to save all passwords on my Safari settings so I'm still stuck, signing in every time.
Could this be a Google problem?? As my Google maps don't appear on my Facebook check in status entries.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I noticed in that video on the settings screen there was a Private browsing option. I guess you need to make sure that is set to OFF as I think it never saves cookies etc if its on. I dont have an iPad so cannot test it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Sorry Sandra, It's been 4 days now and i have kept hoping that it might become apparent, or that somehow I might sue it. :?
> 
> But no, please, please explain 'Good ebony aldra
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Sandra, It's been 4 days now and i have kept hoping that it might become apparent, or that somehow I might sue it. :?
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You lot just make it impossible to leave

You all just talk

Come up with answers

Tell jokes

And are there when things go wrong

And boy do things go wrong

And I'm not talking MH

But your all there when that happens

But much more important you are there

When it feels it's too much

And I just love you all :lol:   

Aldra


----------

